
Cockroaches deliver kicks to avoid being turned into “zombies” - YeGoblynQueenne
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/karate-kicking-cockroaches-can-fight-off-zombifying-jewel-wasps/
======
symplee
The video[1] in the article of the kick defense is pretty crazy.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt8XoT2-qwQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt8XoT2-qwQ)

edit: remove all but the reference to the article's video

